Ask HN: How did you find product-market fit? - adamfaliq
======
mikemajzoub
Humbly listen to users. Courageously question your assumptions. Iterate as
fast as possible.

------
wilsonnb3
A lot of people just throw shit at the wall and see what sticks.

~~~
AznHisoka
I was about to say this but in a more polite way :) And I say this as someone
who built something with product market fit.

